# New User - Long 520 Owner - Seeking Manual(s)



## Robert Wiley (Aug 23, 2019)

Greetings!

New owner of a 2000 Long 520 (LG T520) and could use a service, and/or operators manual.

I have struck out on the web and I was hoping that one was available here.

I'm definitely willing to buy one, or even a scanned version, if one is not readily available for download.

Any assistance would be welcomed!

Robert Wiley
Alba, TX.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've searched high and low, and I can't even find any reference to that tractor at all! I did find reference to a Longtrac 520 !?! but that's it. Sorry
There is a manual in our "MANUALS" section that covers the Long 510.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Robert,
Look at this website. Looks like they specialize in long parts. All of their manuals are free for download. Don't see onee for 520 but I would call them. They may have more knowledge and they are in Cleveland TX.

https://www.farmtracpartsonline.com/


----------



## Robert Wiley (Aug 23, 2019)

Thanks!


pogobill said:


> I've searched high and low, and I can't even find any reference to that tractor at all! I did find reference to a Longtrac 520 !?! but that's it. Sorry
> There is a manual in our "MANUALS" section that covers the Long 510.


----------



## Robert Wiley (Aug 23, 2019)

bbirder said:


> Hi Robert,
> Look at this website. Looks like they specialize in long parts. All of their manuals are free for download. Don't see onee for 520 but I would call them. They may have more knowledge and they are in Cleveland TX.
> 
> https://www.farmtracpartsonline.com/


Thanks!


----------



## Oldmandone (Jan 30, 2019)

Hello,could try manualslibrary to see if one is there, do not remember if org ,where got mine.Look hard enough, should be in PDF format.


----------



## Robert Wiley (Aug 23, 2019)

Thanks!


----------

